# Colonoscopy scheduled Think I have a blockage



## Campergal61 (Dec 28, 2017)

Hello, I am brand new to this site. I have Chronic Idiopathic Constipation and will also probably be diagnosed with IBS-C. Battled with Const. all my life. After lap surgery in 2005 I went 10 days and finally went to ER. I went to see a Gastro and told her how I've been feeling, she said since I am 56 I am due for colonoscopy. Problem is I have done 2 2-liter enemas the past 2 days because I have been severely blocked up. well all that is coming out is little bits not much and I usually have to press in on my upper colon to get that out. My question is what is going to happen during the procedure if I am blocked up? Maybe I have cancer? Maybe I just have large benign polyps, I don't know but I do know that I am starting the prep tomorrow and I know I will not be cleaned out. Help I need to know that someone out there has had my experience. please. This has started back in March with my S.I joint going out of wack and I was constipated. I got the initial "plug" out and then my stool was very pencil thin. Then that worked its way around and I had larger stools for a while and then the cycle would begin again. Well I have not seen a "normal" size stool in over a month. Very bloated. One time a few weeks ago I was sitting on the couch and I pressed on my upper stomach because I felt like there was something there, all of a sudden very loose stool just started coming out. no stopping it. but it was very little. Help!! Please


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

so sorry for your problems. struggling with chronic constipation is miserable.

i was dx'd with CIC as well as some other problems. when my gastro doc ordered my colonoscopy, he had me do the two day prep because my C was so bad. a couple days before i started the prep, i began a liquid diet so i wouldn't have as much solid food in there to get rid of. the day of my colonoscopy, i still had prep inside of me so i called the office and they had me come in anyway. they suctioned the remaining prep out before doing the procedure.

when you have CIC, it's very important to take something daily to help you go. you need to keep things moving to avoid developing an impaction or worse yet, an obstruction. there are constipation meds you can take and if those don't work, take laxatives or enemas--whatever it takes to keep things moving. since none of the C meds worked for me, my gastro told me to take both osmotic and stimulant laxatives daily and also had me do half a colonoscopy prep weekly so i wouldn't become impacted.

i've had the same experience as you --i often would have to lie down and repeatedly push on my transverse colon to get things to move out. not fun.

good luck with everything. take care.


----------



## Campergal61 (Dec 28, 2017)

Thanks so much for the reply. I started the prep - it's a two day also. Liquids all day. 
Things are moving but I am pretty sure it's not enough but we shall see!
My worry is that all I've been able to pass is pencil thin strings. Can't even remember the last "normal" BM I've had!
I guess we will see soon! 
When I went to this gastro dr about 3 weeks ago she gave me samples of Trulance.
I also got a RX filled. I don't think it's helping. 
Thanks again!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh that's good that you're doing the two day prep. not fun, of course, but it's effective.

sorry trulance isn't helping. have you tried linzess or amitiza?

straining can cause pencil thin stools. so can ibs. hemorrhoids can, too.

good luck with everything. keep us posted.


----------

